# Pikachu's NIC cage (pictures)



## planetjenessa (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, As i mention in other post i started pikachu's NIC condo style cage. 
I did a detailed blog post on here http://planetjenessa.blogspot.com/2012/08/planetpets-homemade-rabbit-condo-aka.html
but i thought i add it here as well, in case no one reads my "beauty/fashion" blog.

I started with: 
2 packs of 6 cubes storage (21.00 each at k-mart) 
1 pack of 1000 zip ties (19.00 home depot)
needed another pack of 100 zip ties (6.00 home depot) 
I STILL NEED: plywood for flooring, going with checkered style tiles to add on floors, and carpet for levels.

NOW FOR PICTURES 

DAY ONE: got half of the frame done, still needing work but it was late...






DAY TWO: added a longer/wider half level.





DAY THREE: Finished frame, adding 2 half levels that's 2x4 cubes long/wide, 2 door openings, metal rods to make study





AS i said, this cage is not yet finished. 
i currently have cardboard and lots of fleece covering the ground that i will soon be replaced (on payday woot woot) with plywood covered with tiles, all levels will have carpet, i though of using wooden rods but these metal ones work better it dose not "bend" when she jumps. 
I might add a ramp later on when i get a holland lop, if the holland lop cant jump from level to level.

Pikachu adores her new cage!! I leave the doors open all day long as she does not want to come out, when i spot cleaning her cage, its like she FREAKS out! l
ike "Mommy, please don't take my pretty cage down, please mommy" well, at least i think that's whats shes thinking 
OR shes thinking "dang ma, why you always cleaning my room? im a teenager now, i like my room thIS way, ever time you clean you put my toys everywhere" sounds like me when i was a teen lol... 
She looks so happy in her new cage, a little too happy since she dosnt ever like to leave her cage. 
one thing i notice is, i scatter her toys everywhere, but pikachu like to get all her toys, and put it in her box!! aww clean bunny?! or o.c.d bunny?! 

well sorry for the ramble, just wanted to share her new cage, will update THIS post whens it totally finished with floors, going for a retro look with pop colors of pink or purple! stay tuned  






pikachu the princess loving her new home :inlove:


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 20, 2012)

btw sorry for water mark, the pictures were taken from MY blog as i did not save original copy, hope i didn't break any rules with watermarking my pictures?!!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 20, 2012)

Cage looks nice. I bet that your rabbit is enjoying it.


----------



## kaymas (Aug 21, 2012)

Your cage looks really nice! I love the very top level! How did you do it?!


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 21, 2012)

the top level as well as the first level, is made with 4 NIC cubes, & a ton of zip ties, to make it sturdy i used metal rods, i could of used wood rods, but i had the metal ones laying around the house.


----------



## kaymas (Aug 21, 2012)

But is that just a blanket you covered it with (for the top level)? It looks like you actually tied fabric to the cage and it just looks adorable


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 21, 2012)

yes that is a baby fleece blanket, i did not tie it to the cage, the blanket was "homemade" they look tied to the cage, however its kinda like a "fringe" blanket 
my mom got a bunch from her friend who makes these blankets, now that you said it, i think it will be a good idea to tie the corners, because pikachu like to dig up the sides, but i dont want to ruin it lol 

its temp, im replacing all blankets soon with carpet and tiles! going for a retro style cage, with pops of pink!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 21, 2012)

I love the name Pikachu, so cute!

Jj


----------



## kaymas (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see the renovations to the flooring lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks good. Just gotta love that last pic.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 21, 2012)

I use binder clips to ancor the flees on my shelfs.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 22, 2012)

I love it!!


----------

